# Shaking head



## woerie (Oct 10, 2015)

Hi I have 5 baby budgies (3 weeks). Today when we clean the 
ness there was one baby that was shaking his head like a parkensencs 
Person. Do I need to worry, take him to the vet or will he be ok?
:budgie:


----------



## Jonah (Feb 3, 2013)

Hi Zelda, and welcome to talk budgies. Does this little bird do this continually, or was it just for a time ? How is it's appetite ? I'm not a breeder so I haven't ever dealt with chick's that young. I am going to flag your post for some of our experienced folk's to look at. The more info you can give, the better someone may be able to help...


----------



## woerie (Oct 10, 2015)

It seems to be doing it all the time. And the crop is nice and big.


----------



## aluz (Jul 24, 2011)

Welcome to the forums! 

I'm sorry one of your little chicks is displaying abnormal behaviour. I will start by asking some questions, if you don't mind.

This head shaking you mention, is it like trembling? Can you describe the head motion your chick makes, does the chick shakes the head sideways to the right and to the left as if it's saying no? Is the head motion done up and down?
Is it only the head that seems to shake and how is the rest of the chick's body?
If this chick is about 3 weeks old, by now it should be able to move well on the nest and walk. How is the rest of this chick's motor skills? Does the chick move around well like its siblings?

I have never had a chick to display such behaviour. I have however had adult budgies that have been sick and when they were vomiting they did shake their heads sideways (left and right) and seed shoot out of their beaks while vomiting.
Another possibility is that somehow your chick had head trauma and is suffering from neurological issues. While I never had a case nor seen it in person, your budgie can be a "stargazer", I know stargazing occurs soon while chicks are still in the nest and if this is the case, then vet assistance will be needed for proper diagnosis and treatment plan.

If your chick continues doing those strange head movements, it really is best to book an appointment at a specialized avian vet.

Best of luck with the little one and its siblings. I hope it's nothing serious and soon your little chick gets back to normal.


----------



## woerie (Oct 10, 2015)

The head movement is more from side to side. At about 1 week I saw a chick that was bitten on the head, but I do not know if it was the same chick. I took the chick out to handrear and it seens to be eating well. It really looks as if he has Parkensons.
Thanks for the time and effort.

O and his movement is very slow his younger sibling is moving more than he does.


----------



## aluz (Jul 24, 2011)

The bite on the head would explain the current health issues your chick is exhibiting, it really seems there is neurological damage. 
If possible, do take your chick to a vet in order to be properly checked and tested and to have a professional opinion on the best course of action, depending on the severity of the case. 
There is medication to help improve motor skills and possibly diminish the head shaking and it would be best to get help as soon as possible because the chick may have problems in weaning and gaining independence due to this disability.


----------

